# Our 1st show - What should I bring?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I only had my first show last weekend, so here are my observations on what I'll need in the future in addition to what you named:

-Spray water bottle to wet the coat
-You will need a doggie blow dryer to blow her out before the show wherever you wet her with the water bottle. ( I have Metro Air Force Commander 4 hp)
-Thick n Thicker for the hocks
- FLAT shoes
- Gallon jug of water
- Bowl for crate
- Extra pantyhose (if applicable!)
- grooming table w/ arm
- towel/washcloth
- a dolly to haul all of this junk in at one time
- $$ for food, vendors, etc.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. I will update my list. 

I think I am going to go for the dryer first and I will have to groom her on the floor this time. I just hate to spend so much before I even know if she is show quality. 

But I am in for all the other items. What is the stuff for the hocks for?

Sue


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

you will never regret a grooming table and high-velocity dryer even if you decide that she will be your hiking companion...


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

An Oval pin head brush #1 All systems has them (go to petedge.com), a greyhound comb, I am getting the k-9 III dryer (dogsupplyco.com) because I was told it is the best. As for a grooming table remember you will have to teach them to not jump up without you there because they can knock it over and hurt themselves. I would get one like this with a low center of gravity Midwest Pets - G4824 - 48" Grooming Table | CSN Stores 
This one is a little pricy, buy you get the idea. A lead and leash for the bathroom. It's not cheap for any of this stuff but it's worth it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dont forget change of clothes for yourself. Depending on what time you are showing you might not want to wear your showing outfit all day long. 

Most of all remember to have fun.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok one more quick question. Since I may be going alone, should I go in and register and then come back for my stuff, then bring in the dog. It is cool enough here in MI to leave her in the car for a short while. I don't want to leave her in the car if that is inappropriate.

Thanks so much for all your help!! I my not know what I am doing, but I will look like I do thanks to you guys 

Sue


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

The first thing I would do is take her with you and go get your armband. Then you can go back out and get your stuff. This way she can stretch her legs. The last thing you want to have happen is for her to poop or pee in the ring. I don't know how UKC shows go, but that is what I would do. Good LUCK!! Oh ya and report back how it went!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

No grooming products are allowed in the dog's coat in UKC so don't use any. Also, she's just a baby, so I wouldn't worry about blow drying before the show, etc. Just neaten her up, trim the paw hair, etc., at home. Spend most of the time at the show making it a fun experience for her. Having fun with her is the most important thing at this early stage. Good luck.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks you guys I will keep you all posted on how my weekend goes. My boyfriend is laughing at me cause I am packing as if I was going on a trip. I have a list and I have it all laid out in the spare room  

I am just so excited and looking forward to it!!

Have a great week everyone

Sue


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Good LUCK!!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks to all of you!!*

Sandi did a great job this weekend and I was well prepared thanks to you guys  She took a 1st and 2nd out of 3 novice puppies. It was a wonderful experience and the people at UKC were so helpful. I would recommend it to anyone starting out in showing. 

Thanks again you guys!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, congrats!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

It sounds like you both had fun! I'm glad things went well.


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't forget the dog!

I know someone who actually forgot about their dog when they left for the show. She left the dog in the crate in the front porch!!!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldenlyaddicted, 

I love your name  Very cute. that is too funny about leaving the dog on the front porch,r hope the show wasn't far. I did remember everything. I actually had more stuff then I could have ever needed 

Sue


----------

